# The Neath River Railway Tunnel.....or not ???



## bodrick (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My first post...

Please excuse me for the way this report was put together, but I cannot find the book the article came from.

All respects and credits to P R Raynolds.































The following photo’s show (what I believe to be) the air vent for the tunnel ,(this one is very much like the Llangyfelach tunnel vents).














































Cannot tell how deep the water is, but it looks very deep.

Thanks for looking and hoping my next post will be of a light ship, not far from me.
ATB
Alan.

(PS. Thanks to phill.d)


----------



## phill.d (Jan 11, 2012)

It would be better if you posted the images on the report, rather than a link to the images. 
This 'How to post photos' help topic will prove useful 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=172916&postcount=4[/ame]


----------



## phill.d (Jan 11, 2012)

That looks better, glad you sorted the photos out


----------

